# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Форум поменял кодировку

## Д.Срибный

За выходные я переконвертировал базу данных форума из кодировки cp1251 в utf-8.
Вроде бы все работает нормально.
Если будут вопросы/замечания по работе с кодировками - прошу в эту ветку.

----------

